# 1963 Columbia newsboy unique example?



## all riders (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry, no pictures here--use your mental camera.  In 1963( I think) a new frame came out from Columbia for the newsboy(later used for the firebolt and fire arrow), The frame featured awesome twin straight bars that became the rear rack--very stout for a full bag of papers, the newsboy version also had thicker spokes, 2.125 tires and maybe wider rims though it is lumped in with middleweights. Got it--know the one I'm talking about?  It came in two colors I believe; red and white or black and white. Here is my question--- 20 years ago, I had one in my collection that was blue and white. where it would have said NEWSBOY(on the chaingaurd) mine said NEWSDAY, as in the giant newspaper from the New York area. I feel that I read something about a certain number of them having been given out to kids with high performing routes--of course, they may have just sat in windows for static displays, don't know. Has anyone else here seen one?


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 9, 2020)

Here's something kinda, sorta similar.. it's a Columbia, 1962-5-ish & Red w/ bolt in the name, (if chain guard is original?).


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2020)

I believe it was the Fire Bolt model that first had the integrated rear rack. Then it was extended to the Newsboy model. Both models came & went quickly, a year or two at most.


----------



## all riders (Dec 13, 2020)

Agreed, that frame member as rack set up was great for the weight of loaded paper bags so no wonder they went that direction. The newsboy(actually a Newsday) that I had also had heavy gauge spoke for the weight.  I'd still like to know if anyone else has seen or does see another NEWSDAY. I think they are all Blue.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 14, 2020)

This is from another thread here on the CABE.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 14, 2020)

So is the NEWSBOY SPECIAL a true balloon bike or are all of the balloon aspects fitted to a middleweight frame?  If you Google "Columbia Newsboy Special bicycle" and click on the images link you can see quite a few.  Open the link with the picture and you'll be taken to the source from which the picture came.  That's how I found this ad.  I saw lots of "Newsboy Specials" that did not have the rear rack built into the frame.  Earlier or later than the bike in the ad that I posted?

Ed


----------



## all riders (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes, I've been down that research road as well. I think the ones that are at the center of this post are. in fact, a ballooner built on what was a middleweight bike in its Firebolt form. I wish I had hung on to the NEWSDAY--not only because it was clearly a special order build, but also it was a great rider. Also, the Columbia Newsboys definitely Pre-date the bike in question and were firmly true ballooners.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sweet old bike !


----------

